# Mad Men: double check Sunday's recording (10/17/10)



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I was reviewing my To-Do List, and I noticed Mad Men wasn't listed Sunday night. I am confident I saw it a few days ago (I check the To-Do List a couple times a week), but not now. Checking the history, this Sunday's episode says "This episode will not be recording because it appears in the Now Playing <snip> within 28 days".

Obviously, "Tomorrowland" (this season's finale) could not have been within the last 28 days since it hasn't aired yet. Yet my TiVo insists. 

I'll set it to record, but I wanted to post this in case others have this problem. It's hard to believe only my TiVo thinks this.


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

Hollllly cow, you're correct. I see you're in TX, but Comcast in the Bay Area's listing has the same problem. Hopefully someone at TiVo can escalate this, or there will be a lot of pissed Mad Men fans.


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

astrohip said:


> I was reviewing my To-Do List, and I noticed Mad Men wasn't listed Sunday night. I am confident I saw it a few days ago (I check the To-Do List a couple times a week), but not now. Checking the history, this Sunday's episode says "This episode will not be recording because it appears in the Now Playing <snip> within 28 days".


Thanks for letting us know - I would have hated to miss the finale. This must be a problem with the Tribune data.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

But it must not be a problem with all of the data, since MM is in our To-Do list for Sunday night @ 10pm


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

That's odd. If all of TiVo's data comes from the same place, why would some record and some not?


----------



## subarr (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you SO much! I would not have noticed until morning and thus missed all the reruns that night, too.

The guide data must have changed just recently because, like you, I'm certain MM was on the To Do list yesterday. We've got a lot of conflicts on Sundays, so I always pay close attention to what's scheduled when.

Thank you again!!


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I had the same problem -- glad I caught it!


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

Our of curiosity, were the folks that had the 28 day rule kick in all recording it on AMCHD? It airs at 7pm here Pacific on the HD channel only, and my SP is set to first run only. The AMCP showing isn't until 10pm, so I'm not sure why this happened.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

I checked it here in northern virginia, I have Verizon Fios, its listed to go here at 10 PM...must not be a problem everywhere...thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

starbreiz said:


> Our of curiosity, were the folks that had the 28 day rule kick in all recording it on *AMCHD*? It airs at 7pm here Pacific on the HD channel only, and my SP is set to first run only. The AMCP showing isn't until 10pm, so I'm not sure why this happened.


Yes, I watch it on the AMC HD channel.


----------



## subarr (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine self-corrected today, so it must have been a temporary glitch. To answer starbreiz, mine wasn't AMCHD--I get only analog cable (Mediacom).


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Unfortunately we missed this thread and got burned. Luckily we caught it in time to record the rerun afterward.

Guess I need to check TCF every day.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

I had no problem with my Mad Men season pass, but have had similar problems in the past. 

As you can tell from the id information posted for me, I live in the Pacific Time Zone. However some channels such as AMC on HD actually are fed the Eastern Time Zone feed on my local cable (with call sign AMCHD). A few months ago, that was also the case for TNT (as TNTHD). However, when a switch was made to the Pacific feed, the call sign was changed to TNTPHD, non-live programming was delayed 3 hours, and all season passes pointed at TNTHD suddenly had no programs associated with them. This came the week of the season finale for several shows.

Even more subtle, I've seen the call letters for a Pacific feed change between XYZPHD and XYZHDP. This causes no schedule changes, but does cause you to lose any non-Wishlist scheduled programs on that channel.


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

Welshdog said:


> Unfortunately we missed this thread and got burned. Luckily we caught it in time to record the rerun afterward.
> 
> Guess I need to check TCF every day.


Welshdog, if you check your e-mail everyday you don't have to make a daily trip to TCF. The sticky at the top of this area shows you how to subscribe to a forum. You can then get e-mail notification anytime there is a new or changed thread in this forum. 
Here is the link
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2602253#post2602253


----------

